# Feed comb with stores back to bees



## mainubeek (Sep 24, 2012)

I just pulled the bottom box off a hive I am converting to an eight-frame/three-deep configuration. The box is empty of bees, of course, but it has a ton of stores. I was thinking of giving the comb back to the bees to clean, and because spring is off to a late start here.

--Any reason not to?
--If not, how best to do it?
--Can I just put them out in another box somewhere in the yard, and let the bees find them? Or will that encourage robbing?
--An alternative might be to put them in a box on top of the inner cover.

Thoughts?

Many thanks,
mainubeek


----------



## David LaFerney (Jan 14, 2009)

Can you just leave them in the hives?


----------



## mainubeek (Sep 24, 2012)

They're already off the hive. Also, since I'm converting from deeps to mediums for the brood boxes, I don't want the queen to start laying in this comb, or the workers to start putting more stores in it.


----------



## David LaFerney (Jan 14, 2009)

I see. If you mean honey, then you can get them to rob it out by putting it above an inner cover, but if you mean old pollen stores probably not. At least that has been my experience - but then we have mega pollen flows in my area. Far from Maine.

Probably way more trouble than it would be worth, but assuming that it is not carrying any disease you could probably grind up pollen combs and all and mix with syrup to make some excellent pollen patty. On second thought it probably wouldn't be all that much trouble if it is on plastic foundation - just scrape it off and put it in a mixer. Don't let your wife catch you though.


----------



## Michael Bush (Aug 2, 2002)

>
--Any reason not to?
>--If not, how best to do it?

I think the simplest is just put them above an excluder. If you want them to move the honey to different size frames, uncap them. But why not just harvest them?

>--Can I just put them out in another box somewhere in the yard, and let the bees find them? Or will that encourage robbing?

It will encourage robbing.

>--An alternative might be to put them in a box on top of the inner cover.

And uncap them...


----------



## mainubeek (Sep 24, 2012)

Uncapping & putting above an excluder is a good idea. These are old brood frames, with a bit of honey around the edges and some pollen inside--a good amount across 10 frames, but not all that much in any one frame, and not I imagine harvestable. Anyway, they've started bringing in fresh pollen now so I'm not doing anything with these frames for the time being, but I may try it in the fall if their stores need topping-off.


----------

